# What constitutes "mental cruelty" ?



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

And how does this play out in a "no fault" state ? Does it become "irreconcilable differences" ?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

My understanding is that with no fault divorce, no reason is given except maybe "irreconcilable differences". 

Here's something that has a bit of info on what "mental cruelty" is.

https://info.legalzoom.com/constitutes-mental-cruelty-divorce-24799.html


----------



## st5555 (Dec 7, 2019)

Good question. All I know is I know what it is when it's happening to me.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Yes, pretty much. A no fault state means you don't have to prove anything. If you're done, you're done. 



TJW said:


> And how does this play out in a "no fault" state ? Does it become "irreconcilable differences" ?


----------

